# FreeBSD 12.2: pkg error updating repositories



## utunbu (Mar 15, 2021)

I've just installed FreeBSD 12.2 on a VM today and am still exploring, but after installing GNOME3 (which worked), pkg suddenly stopped working. I cannot ``pkg install`` anything, or do a ``pkg update``, where the following message was printed:






I think the network is okay, as I can ``host pkg.FreeBSD.org``:




And the ``pkg -vv`` showed the following repositories:




Did I miss anything? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## utunbu (Mar 15, 2021)

I managed to make it working again - I changed to another network environment where I have the same IP address as when I first installed anything... fascinating


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2021)

Please just copy and paste the text instead of posting pictures of it. Pictures are difficult to quote.


----------



## utunbu (Mar 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Please just copy and paste the text instead of posting pictures of it. Pictures are difficult to quote.


Sorry about that - I was not able to copy from the virtual machine at that time.

The network issue resolved after I switched to Parallels from VM Fusion.


----------

